# M3-Innenlager 83mm ?



## Deleted 66735 (31. Oktober 2007)

Habe ein M3 von 2007 mit einem 83mm Tretlager !
Wo bekomme ich ein Innenlager mit 83mm / 128 mm und ISIS Aufnahme für meine Race Face Kurbeln ?
Race Face hat ja keine 83mm Innenlager !?


----------



## cubebiker (31. Oktober 2007)

Truvativ Gigapipe DH (45 Euro) bei *jedem *Shop erhältlich oder FSA (80 Euro), den hab ich bisher nur bei chainreactioncycles gefunden. Der Truvativ ist so günstig und geht so schnell kaputt, das ich immer zwei habe, die ich abwechselnd fahre und einschicke. Nur so als Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (31. Oktober 2007)

gibts doch aber auch eins von race face oder? das signature dh?

habsch eben geschwind gefunden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=174463 wenn das noch aktuell ist


----------



## Soulbrother (1. November 2007)

Das RF Signature DH gab es in 68/73 oder in 100.
Ein 83er gab es meines Wissens nie.Und beim 100er gab es auch nur eine Achslänge,143mm!


----------



## bachmayeah (1. November 2007)

signature dh
Größen: 118, 128 mm
Kompatibel: 68 & 73 mm (einstellbar) 
laut: bikemarket.de

mal ne doofe frage: ein 73er IL mit ner achse von 128mm passt nciht? wie breit wäre denn zum vergleich die achse eines o.g. 83er Truvativ Gigapipe DH?

passen würde es doch allerdings würden wohl eher die lager nicht exakt in den lagerschalen laufen, oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## abiot (16. Januar 2008)

hät da auch mal ne frage zum tretlagerbereich. will bei meinem m3 ne saint 
verbaun. an welcher seite muss ich da jetzt spacer anbringen. hab das jetzt so gelöst dass ich links keinen hab. und rechts die kefü und danach noch einen spacer. reicht das so oder muss links auch noch einer ran....
weil beim zusammenbau hat das eigentlich ganz gut geklappt..... 
grüße


----------



## bachmayeah (16. Januar 2008)

ne kombination aus dem was shimano vorschreibt und so wie es mit der kefü am besten passt...
würd ich dir mal so spontan empfehlen-


----------



## Myrkskog (18. April 2009)

Hol mal den Threat nochmal raus...
Kann man an ein Intense M3 mit 73mm Innenlager ein FSA Platinum MegaExo ISIS mit 118mm Achse einbauen? Ich überlege mir eine Middleburn Kurbel dranzuschrauben, daher Isis...


----------



## Deleted 26464 (19. April 2009)

Hi,

ich bezweifel es, weil du vermutlich nicht an der "sitzstrebe" vom Hinterbau vorbeikommst.
Aber ich weis es nicht sicher, ich könnte mich entsinnen, das mir die jungs von bikecrew gesagt haben mit 128mm geht es, falls es sowas gibt. Ist aber jetzt auch schon fast 4jahre her.


----------



## bachmayeah (20. April 2009)

truvativ giga pipe dh gibts mit 128er achse..

ist wohl das einzige oder zumindest eins der wenigen, welches dein vorhaben ermöglicht.


----------



## Myrkskog (21. April 2009)

ja danke - mir gings eigentlich, wenn schon ISIS, speziell um das MegaExo ISIS mit außenliegenden Lagerschalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 30388 (2. Februar 2011)

kann mir vielleicht jemand die steuerrohr länge vom intense m3 2008 sagen.mfg


----------



## Jester (5. Februar 2011)

wenn du dich noch etwa 2 tage gedulden kannst, kann ich mal messen. bin momentan noch in urlaub


----------



## Jester (7. Februar 2011)

132mm sinds


----------

